# Inken's Teichbau



## Inken (17. Nov. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach langem Planen, Verwerfen, Zurseiteschieben, Neuplanen etc. können wir nun endlich sagen: wir wühlen!  Der Mini mit seinen 700l -so schön er auch ist- ist für unsere kleine Goldfischbande definitiv und überhaupt zu klein.

Der Startschuss für die Bauarbeiten sollte eigentlich erst im nächsten Frühjahr fallen. Grund dafür, dass wir jetzt schon buddeln, ist eigentlich der, dass wir Füllsand für den Boden des neuen Feuerholzschuppens brauchten, den wir eigentlich unter unserem Rasen vermuteten. Als wir uns durch fette Muttererde gearbeitet hatten und endlich auf Sand stießen, waren wir schon bei einer Tiefe von -70cm . Und mitten drin hört man ja nicht auf!  Also wurde weitergebuddelt!

Vorab einmal ein Blick auf die Rasenfläche, bevor wir anfingen. Der geplante Teich ist mit dem Gartenschlauch markiert:

    (15.10.08)

Wenig später glühte die Schippe, nix Minibagger! 

22.10.08:  25.10.08: 


Zur Zeit ist leider Zwangspause, denn nun ist der Mini im Weg..:? und der muss weg! Er wird aber erst im Frühjahr gehoben, um die Bewohner nicht in der Winterruhe zu stören. Wo sollten wir mit dem Volk auch jetzt im Winter hin? Also bleibt er vorerst noch, wo er ist:  

Zur Technik: Geplant ist ein Saugfilter, weil man sich vehement dagegen wehrt, die Folie zu durchstoßen,Skimmer, diese oder eine entsprechende Pumpe,, und einen Filter in dieser Kategorie. Beides sollte laut Herstellerangabe für unsere errechneten 14.000 l ausreichen. Folienmäßig tendieren wir derzeit noch zu PVC. Tiefe: 110-120 cm, mehr nicht  ! Aus dem einfachen Grund: ich möchte, dass die Kinder stehen können, falls sie einmal hineinfallen. Besatz: unsere 5 (oder 6? ) Goldfische.

Das Ganze jetzt noch mal als pdf: Anhang anzeigen Schnitt Teich AA'.pdf  für die Draufsicht bitte etwas herunterscrollen..

Was haben wir jetzt vergessen? 

 das Personal!

Immer wachsam: die Bauleitung:   Immer verschnarcht: der technische Zeichner:  

Soweit ersteinmal unsere Vorstellungen, schaun wir mal!  

Es grüßen

Peter & Inken


----------



## mitch (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

hallo ihr beiden,

das loch im garten schaut doch schon mal    aus.

ein anfang ist gemacht + der rest wird bestimmt auch noch - bei der bauleitung 

so ein handgeschaufeltes loch ist hat was für sich, man erinnert sich an jede schippe , peter das hast du fein gemacht, hat dir inken auch dabei geholfen ? 

lassen wir uns mal überraschen wie es weitergeht + immer viele bilder machen


----------



## Inken (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> ..hat dir inken auch dabei geholfen ?



 Klar, von mir macht bloß keiner Fotos..


----------



## Christine (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken,

na, das Gröbste ist geschafft! Jetzt steht ja fast nur noch Spaß ins Haus. 

Und bestimmt hat sich Peter nur an die Schaufel gedrängelt, als er gesehen hat, dass Du die Kamera in der Hand hast  - im Ernst: Respekt, dieses Geschaufel ist nicht meine Lieblingsarbeit.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hi Inken u. Peter,

sieht doch schon ganz gut aus. Kommt wohl vielen hier mehr als bekannt vor.

Das bißchen Rest schafft Ihr auch noch locker.. würde vorschlagen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr.. da hat ja Peter bestimmt frei ?? Ansonsten würde das Ganze ja nur den Katzen als Toilette bis Frühjahr dienen (wie früher mal bei uns) !!

Respekt... sowas gefällt mir immer


----------



## Inken (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> .. würde vorschlagen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr..



Genau! An Silvester gedachten wir eigentlich, am fertigen Teich anzugrillen! 

Danke, euch allen!


----------



## Barbor (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken und Peter




sieht doch schon ganz gut aus 
aber das haben die anderen ja auch schon gesagt. 


Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht .



Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken!


Der Anfang ist gemacht ... sieht schon mal klasse aus.  



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! An Silvester gedachten wir eigentlich, am fertigen Teich anzugrillen!



Das werden *wir* auf jeden fall dieses Jahr machen. :freu  Letztes Jahr war es leider nicht möglich, da schon genau wie bei Euch die Vorbereitungen auf unserer Teichbaustelle liefen.

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

na da hast du ja noch ordentlich was vor, sieht bisher gut aus was du da so machst , ich versteh nur nicht ganz wo du den durchrieselfilter hinstellen willst ?

wie alt sind denn deine kinder ? ist es nicht besser den teich tiefer zu machen und als effektiven kinderschutz einen zaun drumherum oder willst du das deine kinder den teich zum baden nutzen dürfen ?

welche pflanzen planst du in den 60cm tiefen bereich zu stellen ?

welches substrat wirst du verwenden ? 

mir schein als ob der kleinere teich etwas höher liegt, den könntest du doch gut als bachlaufausgangspunkt verwenden ?


----------



## Dodi (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Moin Inken und Peter!

Tja, Euch geht es so wie vielen: aus einem kleinen Teich wird ein großer! 

Gefällt mir schon gut, die Grube. 

Vielleicht lässt sich Peter doch noch dazu überreden, ein oder zwei Löcher in die Folie zu machen, so dass Ihr einen Schwerkraftfilter einplanen könnt? 

Ich finde, es sieht nicht schön aus, irgendwo im Teich eine Pumpe mit einem langen Schlauch liegen zu haben.
Also, Peter, wie isses, lässt Du noch mit Dir reden?

Viel Erfolg beim Weiterbauen!


----------



## Inken (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Ralf! 



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ich versteh nur nicht ganz wo du den durchrieselfilter hinstellen willst ?


Extra für dich war ich jetzt noch mal im Regen, für's Foddo   :

 

Die Pflanzsteine rechts von der Treppe zur Terrasse werden verschwinden. Dort werden wir den Filter integrieren, evtl. kaschiert durch eine Natursteinmauer. Der Filter ist von oben bedienbar und wird so aufgebaut, dass er am Ende plan mit der oberen Terrasse sein wird.

Auf dem nächsten Bild kann man vielleicht erahnen, wo der Steg einmal stehen soll: parallel zur Quarzsteinkante, ca. 80-100cm breit. So wird wenigstens ein kleiner Teil des Wassers dauerbeschattet, denn der Teich liegt im Sommer von ca. 11.00h bis 17.00h in der Sonne. Unter dem Steg wird dann die Pumpe verschwinden.  



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> wie alt sind denn deine kinder ?



Die Kinder sind schon 9 und 10 Jahre alt, schwimmen auch wie die Ratten!  Aber irgendwie ist mir da mulmig . Was, wenn eine von beiden im Winter hineinplumpst und nicht sofort Boden unter den Füßen hat...Man kann manchmal gar nicht so verquer denken, wie's passiert..:? Bin da halt ein kleiner Schi..er...  Vielleicht noch eine Spatentiefe, vielleicht.. 



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> welche pflanzen planst du in den 60cm tiefen bereich zu stellen ?



Für den 60er-Bereich planen wir vor allem nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen wie z.B. __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut. Bestimmt auch eine __ Zwergseerose im Kübel  Da werde ich wohl noch ganz ungeniert Werner nerven müssen.. 



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> welches substrat wirst du verwenden ?



In einer Sandkuhle nicht weit von hier gibt es herrlich lehmhaltigen Bausand. Wird aber noch mit feinem Kies zu mischen sein, oder? 



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> mir schein als ob der kleinere teich etwas höher liegt, den könntest du doch gut als bachlaufausgangspunkt verwenden ?



Zum Thema Bachlauf haben wir schon überlegt, das Wasser, das aus dem Filter kommt, nicht komplett in die Flachwasserzone zurückzuleiten, sondern einen kleinen Teil quasi als Minibachlauf vom Filter direkt über eine Auffangschale (ich finde diese kaputten Amphoren ja so klasse  )auf kurzem Weg in den Teich zurückzuführen. 
Aber du hast recht  , das Gelände ist leider nicht ganz eben, der Mini liegt etwas höher, soll aber ja verschwinden, sonst geht uns zu viel Teichvolumen verloren. Außerdem würde er dann mit dem Steg kollidieren  

Ich hoffe, die Bilder helfen dir, Ralf! Bin ja nicht so der Erklärbär..  



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Peter, wie isses, lässt Du noch mit Dir reden?




Liebe Dodi! 

Natürlich hast du recht, ein Bodenablauf ist bei weitem die elegantere Lösung!  ... Aber ich weiß nicht, ob Peter da mit sich pokern lässt  

Er plant, eine Rinne oder einen Schacht -ungefähr eine Spatentiefe- in den Teichboden zu graben, worin dann die Verrohrung verschwindet. Mit Feldsteinen garniert ist dann bald nichts mehr von dem plöden Rohr zu sehen, manche kaschieren es auch mit Ufermatte! Irgendwo habe ich doch hier von jemandem gelesen, der dann Mischung in diesen Schacht gegossen hat. Muss ich mir nochmal raussuchen... Bauchweh macht mir da bloß die Faltenbildung..

Aber hierzu wird er sich bestimmt selbst noch mal melden!


----------



## Eugen (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hi Pima,

mit etwas Phantasie bzgl. Unterwasserbepflanzung, - gestaltung, läßt sich so ein Rohr herrlich verstecken.

  bei mir liegt ein großer Traktorreifen im Teich.
Hat den beim TT jemand gesehen.


----------



## Inken (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir liegt ein großer Traktorreifen im Teich.
> Hat den beim TT jemand gesehen.



 ..nööö!


----------



## Eugen (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hi Inken



			
				Pima schrieb:
			
		

> Er plant, eine Rinne oder einen Schacht -ungefähr eine Spatentiefe- in den Teichboden zu graben, worin dann die Verrohrung verschwindet. Mit Feldsteinen garniert ist dann bald nichts mehr von dem plöden Rohr zu sehen,
> .... Bauchweh macht mir da bloß die Faltenbildung..



Siehste,wenn man einen Treckerreifen nicht sieht,wird man wohl so ein Röhrchen auch nicht sehen. 

==> Rinne oder Schacht kann er sich sparen, dann gibt es auch keine Falten.


----------



## Conny (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo PIMA,

das ist ja eine Riesenbaustelle  

 Inken, und laß Dir nix einreden von wegen noch viel tiefer.


----------



## Inken (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Conny!



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist ja eine Riesenbaustelle



  ..aber auf den Bildern sieht es viel schlimmer aus als vor Ort und in echt..  



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ... von wegen noch viel tiefer.



Wir haben ja noch Zeit, ich gehe nochmal in mich..  

Uns ist ja schon einmal ein Kind in den Teich gefallen. Zwar bloß in den Mini, aber die Lüdde war auch erst drei und ihre Mutter stand keine 10m davon entfernt.. Nix passiert! Nur die Seerose war k.o. und die Fische traumatisiert... Aber es geht dann immer alles so schnell! 

Mal schauen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Moin Inken,

vielen Dank für die Foodoos, das du extra noch schnell geknipst hast find ich toll   

Überleg dir bei deiner Filterplanung auch ganz genau wie du den schmodder später da rausholen kannst.

Die Sonnenbestrahlung von 11-17 Uhr ist nicht übermäßig, es ist sogar gut wenn der Teich nicht mehr als 6h permanent bestrahlt wird wegen des Algenwachstums ... Aber deine Pflanzen werden sich über jeden Sonnenstrahl freuen.

Wenn du auf der Terasse stehst und Richtung teich schaust, in welche Himmelsrichtung blickst du dann ? 

Ich frage deswegen weil bei mir wenn ich vor Ihm stehe ich in Richtung Westen schaue und durch die Sonnenbewegung / -einstrahlung spiegelt sich der Himmel ab Mittags in ihm und ich kann nicht so gut den Bodengrund sehen als wie wenn die Sonne in meinem Rücken steht. Deshalb hab ich übrigens auch diese weiße Bank am Teich damit ich fein gucken kann 

Und dementsprechend möcht ich dir diese Info beim Teichbau mit an die Hand geben...

Da dein Grundstück ja etwas abfalllend ist, achte unbedingt darauf das dein Teichrand ringsum in Waage gebaut ist ... ich hab meinen damals mit dem Lehm vom Teichlochboden sozusagen in Waage gemauert  somit hast du später ein schöneres Bild wenn der Wasserspiegel überall mit dem Teichrand harmonisiert.

Die Folie legst du ja sicher noch vor Weihnachten rein ?

Ich freu mich auf weitere Bildchen und wünsch dir/ euch viel Erfolg !


----------



## Inken (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Ralf!

Wenn ich hinter dem Haus stehe und über die Grube __ blicke, schaue ich direkt nach Westen, wie bei Dir! Die Spiegelung bei Sonnenschein ist mir beim Mini auch schon aufgefallen, da sind wir dann auch immer -je nach Sonnenstand- drumherumgewandert... 

Schmodder im Filter, genau! Er wird von oben geöffnet und man kann dann eine "Schublade" nach der anderen entnehmen, ist aber nicht höher, als ein Männerarm lang ist.  und hierbei liegt die Betonung auf *Männer-*Arm  . Von daher sollte man schon bis unten vordringen können. Aber dein Einwand ist total berechtigt nach dem Motto: "Zu kurze Arme?  Pech gehabt!"

Vom Haus bis zur hinteren Grundstücksgrenze haben wir einen Höhenverlust von -lass mich lügen- gut 15cm. Das muss natürlich um den Teich herum ausgeglichen werden, da hast du recht! Wir sind aber ja mit der Buddelei noch nicht am Ende. Wenn wir den Mini ausgraben, fällt wieder genug Aushub an, mit dem wir das Niveau um den Krater herum anheben werden. 

Aber die Folie noch vor Weihnachten? Nee, der Mini ist ja noch drin... Eventuell Baufolie mit `nem Loch in der Mitte, damit uns die Kanten über Winter nicht wegbrechen. Aber dann kann ich jeden Morgen da reinsteigen und die Katzen, Mäuse und Igel  rausholen und beim nächsten Sturm fliegt uns alles um die Ohren... Da muss der Chef sich wirklich nochmal 'nen Kopf machen!  

Aber vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Nur so kann man im Vorfeld einige Patzer vermeiden!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Also wenn du die die Teichfolie erst nächstes jahr reinmachen möchtest, würd ich dir tatsächlich empfehlen eine starke baufolie zu nehmen .... aber ob die dann dicht bleibt  - die solltest du mind. 50cm übern teichrand hinaus legen und sehr stark mit steinen fixieren + ebenfalls einen auf die folie am teichgrund - so kannst du dann im nächsten jahr das angesammelte wasser abpumpen und hättest kein schlammloch

damit tiere nicht reinfallen, kannst du zb. günstigen hühnerzaun kaufen und ringsrum spannen ...so mit stöckern 

ich hab meinen teuichrand mit dem Lehm aus dem teichlochgrund gemacht, wegen der stabilität - ich würd dir keine normale erde empfehlen da man schon mal auf den künstlich erhöhten teichrand drauftreten muss ...


----------



## Clovere (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

das mit der Baufolie (ist notiert) ist eine gute Idee. Ich denke auch, dass ich die Teichfolie so schnell nicht reinbekommen werde. 

@Pima
bei 15 cm Höhenunterschied hast aber die Chance einen Überlaufschutz einzurichten. Ich muss beim alten Teich nach Regen immer Wasser abpumpen.
Ich werde beim neuen teich ca. 64cm Höhendifferenz haben.

Elmar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der Baufolie (ist notiert) ist eine gute Idee. Ich denke auch, dass ich die Teichfolie so schnell nicht reinbekommen werde.
> 
> @Pima
> bei 15 cm Höhenunterschied hast aber die Chance einen Überlaufschutz einzurichten. Ich muss beim alten Teich nach Regen immer Wasser abpumpen.
> ...



Hi Elmar, wenn bei mir ma watt drübberläuft verscikert das gleich im Graben (ca 25-30cm tief) den ich mit steinen gefüllt habe


Zum Thema Baufolie: im BM gibbet da diese speziell dicken durchsichtigen Malerplanen - ihr solltet schon mal mit nem Seil (in das teichloch legen) euren Folienbedarf ermitteln bevor es im Loch matschig wird

es gibt auch diese farbigen gewebeplanen, ich glaub aber die halten auf längere zeit nicht dicht  - also vorsicht

es gäbe halt auch noch die möglichkeit falls die malerplanen nicht in passende größe verkauft werden ein Dach drübber zu bauen - do mit Balken und OSB platten (ist aber sicher auch keine billige angelegenheit, kommt halt auf die qm an) da müsste in der mitte des teiches halt ein querbalken so hoch gebastelt werden das von den darauf montierten OSB platten das wasser runterläuft .... oder mit diesen trapetzblechen aus plastik die sind evtl. m2 mäßig günstiger als OSB Platten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

hier mal ein bild von meinem sickergraben außenrum


----------



## Inken (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du die die Teichfolie erst nächstes jahr reinmachen möchtest, würd ich dir tatsächlich empfehlen eine starke baufolie zu nehmen ....   ..damit tiere nicht reinfallen, kannst du zb. günstigen hühnerzaun kaufen und ringsrum spannen ..



So wird ein Schuh draus!  



			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> bei 15 cm Höhenunterschied hast aber die Chance einen Überlaufschutz einzurichten.



 Ganz genau!


----------



## Clovere (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

da ich den Teich nicht bis zum Rand füllen werde (mag keine Katzen- und Marderfutterstelle einrichten), werde ich am Filter einen höhenregulierbaren Überlauf vorsehen, der direkt in die Wiese führt.

Elmar


----------



## toschbaer (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Ich lese alte Freds durch und was sehe ich poooo wird der groß  

Von wegen 5.000 l Wasser: so Dein "Schreiben"  :__ nase
Wird das Festgeschenk ein Teich, mit allem (biiiddddee mit vielen Facetten) drum und dran ?
Jetzt ist auch die beste Zeit zum "tief buddeln": wie tief ist Peter jetzt? 
Fottoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Ihr wollt doch nicht etwa Koi in dem Teich paddeln lassen?  
Das Volumen hätte er!!   
Aber Du (Inken)  sagst immer nein  Und was sagt Peter?
Das heißt: baut gleich den Filter groß genug! Sonst :haue3  
Inken:... und nicht vergessen, den Peter immer schön rh und vernaschen!!  
Damit der Teich am :advent4 fertig ist und ich Euch endlich die Pflanzen schicken kann on

LG
Inken


----------



## Inken (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



Hallo Friedhelm!

Du hast nicht mehr dran geglaubt, oder?  Meine ganz persönliche Nikolausüberraschung für dich! 

Das Angebot mit den Pflanzen nehmen wir natürlich gerne an! 

 Irgendwie steht ja auch noch eine Teicheinweihung offen, oder? Aber  nicht mehr in diesem Jahr, bei uns herrscht teichtechnisch doch eher Winterruhe.. 

Ich freu' mich, dass du dich freust! 

Liebe Grüße,
Inken


----------



## Peter S (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Ihr Beiden
Ich dachte eigentlich an einer Winterpause. Habt Ihr schon eine Idee mit der Überwinterung? Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe kommt mir meine Buddelei wieder hoch. Der arme Peter mußte so schwer schuften. Du lässt ihn ja wohl nicht von innen austrocknen oder? Ist er nicht wunderbar: der Boden im Norden. Geht ruhig noch ein bisschen tiefer, nächstes Jahr sind die Mädels schon wieder größer, da kann der Teich auch tiefer sein.
Aber es sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen Euch  Peter und Edith
PS: Wir werden es uns im Allgäu gut gehen lassen.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, Peter und "Peters"

 Irgendwie steht ja auch noch eine Teicheinweihung offen, oder? Aber nicht mehr in diesem Jahr, bei uns herrscht teichtechnisch doch eher Winterruhe.. 

Wenn Du das sagst: JA, bei "unserer" habt Ihr mit Abwesenheit geglänztja, Du auch Axel
Im Frühjahr vorm großen TT vielleicht?  
Wir wollten so oder so ein Wochenende in den Norden und da ließe sich ein Abstecher zu Euch bestimmt mit 'reinschieben  und so'n Küstennebel (igitt, ich hoffe so etwas habt Ihr nicht) würde ich gerne mit Euch trinken! 

 [/COL Der arme Peter mußte so schwer schuften. Du lässt ihn ja wohl nicht von innen austrocknen, oder? Ist er nicht wunderbar: der Boden im Norden. Geht ruhig noch ein bisschen tiefer, nächstes Jahr sind die Mädels schon wieder größer, da kann der Teich auch tiefer sein.


Ja, Ihr beiden "Peters", um den Boden beneiden wir Euch bestimmt, wenn's um's Buddeln geht; da brauche ich bei uns nicht mit der Schaufel anzufangen.:evil  
Ich sag nur "Steinegge": und der Name hält was er verspricht

So - nun will ich mal fix in die Küche, um die Familie mit meinen leeecckker Crepes zu verwöhnen!

LG, Friedhelm


----------



## Inken (7. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Wenn Du das sagst: JA,



 Das wollte ich hören!



toschbaer schrieb:


> ...bei "unserer" habt Ihr mit Abwesenheit geglänzt


  menno...



toschbaer schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr vorm großen TT vielleicht?


Warum nicht? Aber ob wir bis dahin fertig sind..? Vergiss für alle Fälle die Arbeitshandschuhe nicht! 



toschbaer schrieb:


> und so'n Küstennebel (igitt, ich hoffe so etwas habt Ihr nicht)


 Nee, ganz bestimmt nicht! Kann ich aber besorgen...



Peter S schrieb:


> Ist er nicht wunderbar: der Boden im Norden.



Peter, ich glaube du hast recht  ! Das  Buddeln war wie Umgraben und machte auch kaum "Rücken" !



Peter S schrieb:


> Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen Euch  Peter und Edith



Danke!! Das gleiche auch von uns an euch!!


----------



## Inken (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo und Moinmoin!

Wir sind auch wieder aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, teichtechnisch! 

Und jetzt wollen wir euch wieder an dem Schlachtfeld hinter unserem Haus teilhaben lassen!  Daher hier ein paar Eindrücke:

20.März, der Mini ist noch an Ort und Stelle:  

aber der Rasen ist inzwischen Geschichte:   
 wenn ihr die Bilder etwas "zusammenschiebt", könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie unser Garten zur Zeit aussieht... 

28.März, der Mini wird angebaggert:   und entfernt:  

Einer fand das gar nicht komisch:  

30.März, die Pflanzsteine sind verschwunden:  

Und in dieser frei gewordenen Ecke:    , wird das Filtergedöns verschwinden.

Von der Grube neben unserem Teich als Filterkammer haben wir uns schnell wieder verabschiedet, sie ist einfach zu unzugänglich. Dann werden wir dort halt wieder Regenwasser sammeln.

Die Filtertechnik soll folgendermaßen aussehen:   An dieser Stelle ein dickes  an Dodi! 

Derzeit warten wir nun auf das "Päckchen" mit Technik, Folie etc. und ziehen plündernder Weise durch die Baumärkte...

Und wenn Männe nächste Woche Urlaub hat, gibt's neue Fotos!

Bis dahin!


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Mönsch - Großbaustelle Cuxhavener Wattenmeer

Hi Inken,

da habt Ihr aber ganz schön was angepackt. Weiter viel Erfolg!

Bei mir geht es auch bald los


----------



## Inken (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Jepp, bald schwitzen wir gemeinsam, gell, Elschen?


----------



## axel (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken 

Dann wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg 
Ihr habt ja schon ganz schön gewühlt 
Man könnte sagen das schlimmste Überstanden 
Na da freunen wir uns über weitere Fotos .

Lg
axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Moin Inken,
da bin ich aber froh das ich das hinter mir habe 

Viel Erfolg und dicke Muskeln euch beiden


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Moin Inken!

Freut mich, wenn ich Euch ein wenig helfen konnte.
Hoffentlich funktioniert das alles so, wie Ihr Euch das vorgestellt habt! :beeten

Dann gutes Gelingen für Euren Teichbau - ich freue mich schon auf die weitere Teichbau-Doku!


----------



## Inken (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie das eben so ist, wenn man auf Lieferungen wartet..  Herrschaftszeiten, wenn ich in dem Tempo arbeiten würde!  Sollten sie morgen kommen, werde ich ihnen erst einmal eine Schnitte Schwarzbrot schmieren... Aber immerhin kam heute ein Paket vom Filterfritzen, nachdem unsere Bestellung dort kurzfristig im Nirvana verschwunden war... Die Folie wird wahrscheinlich noch gestrickt! :evil

Daher sind wir leider nicht so weit, wie wir sein wollten. Die Buddelei ist aber so gut wie beendet, der Teich hat seine endgültige Form erreicht.  

05.04.09:    

In Ermangelung vom nötigen Baumaterial wurde aber heute das Streifenfundament fertig. In der Ecke wird hinter einer Mauer der Siebfilter verschwinden, davor werden die beiden Filtertonnen in der Erde vergraben.

06.04.09:  

Morgen werden wir dann hoffentlich weiter durchstarten können.. :beeten


----------



## Annett (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken.

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus. 

Schade, dass Ihr mit den Lieferanten weniger Glück hattet als wir. Bei uns kam die Folie ziemlich flott und mit Vorankündigung durch die Spedition. 

Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden - MIT Bildern.  


Und viele Grüße an den Buddelflink Peter. Er soll den Rücken auch mal wieder gerade machen.

Annett


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Guten Morgen, sieht ja schon supi aus 

meinst du nicht das die Filtertonnen etwas zu tief eingebuddelt sind ?

Viel Erfolg noch beim Weiterbauen !


----------



## Inken (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Mahlzeit, ihr Lieben!

Bislang herrscht noch Stille, das ersehnte Lkw-Gepolter lässt noch auf sich warten...

Und daher...



Annett schrieb:


> Er soll den Rücken auch mal wieder gerade machen.



Genau, sagt er sich auch, er schraubt jetzt am Filter! 

@ Simon: Noch mal zur Fläche am Teichgrund: also 4m² sind das doch nicht, habe ich wohl etwas schief geschätzt...  Aber 2m² allemal! 

 
Der Zolli ist 1m lang..



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das die Filtertonnen etwas zu tief eingebuddelt sind ?


----------



## Inken (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Tach zusammen!!

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung vom Wochenende:

Leider fehlen uns noch die Kunststoff-"Bretter", die wir für die Seitenkonstruktion des Steges brauchen... Lieferdatum: 17.KW, sehr schade, die Folie hätte sich an diesem Wochenende sehr schön legen lassen...

Aber der Weg um den zukünftigen Teich wurde fertig:  

Peter hat mit der Filterecke angefangen:  

Und wurde heute damit fertig, so soll's mal werden:   

In der grauen Kiste links sitzt die Pumpe. Darüber, und auch über die beiden grünen Filtertonnen ist der Steg geplant. 



Rasen ist auch angesäht! 

Euch allen eine schöne, kurze Arbeitswoche!


----------



## simon (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

hallöläääää
na das sieht ja schonmal supi austoll
kannst mir den peter mal ne woche ausleihen??
gruss simon


----------



## toschbaer (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, ich sehe schon, Peter hat einiges gut bei Dir! !!

 Peter, Du machst super Arbeit.  

Vielleicht schaffe ich es Euren Wasserpark mal in natura zu sehen. on
Wann war doch gleich die Teicheinweihung?

Viel Spass bei der weiteren Gestaltung. 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

:gratuliere ganz toll bisher 

Viel Kraft + Nerven + gutes Wetter weiterhin


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pimas Teichbau*

hallo ihr beiden,

das wird bestimmt ein schmuckstück 

- der teich mit der ecke - gute idee für den siebfilter

weiterhin frohes gelingen


----------



## Peter. (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Da melde ich mich doch auch mal wieder! Danke für das Lob und den Zuspruch! Kann man immer gut gebrauchen, ist ja mein erster Teich! 
Aber ähnlich wie beim Hausbau: beim zweiten Mal ist man immer schlauer... 

Das Buddeln ist soweit abgeschlossen und ich habe  mich wieder ein wenig mit dem Filter beschäftigt.

Als Grundlage dienen hierfür zwei einfache 300l-Regentonnen. Die Tonnen werden noch mal in zwei Kammern unterteilt. Als Trennwand habe ich die roten Einschubplatten, die jeder aus Mittelspannungsanlagen kennt , verwendet, da gerade abgängig..  Die 300l-Tonnen haben seitliche Bohrungen, in die ich zum Stabilisieren des Behälters die Trennplatten einhänge:  

Die erste Tonne ist so gedacht, dass die erste Kammer als normale Filterkammer dienen kann, gefüllt mit Filtermatten, die Trennwand ist geschlossen zur zweiten Kammer. Die Durchströmung erfolgt von unten nach oben:  

In der zweiten Tonne soll __ Hel-X zur Anwendung kommen.

Das Wasser fließt in die erste Kammer und die Verbindung zur zweiten ist im unteren Bereich der Trennwand. So wird das Hel-X einmal von oben nach unten sowie von unten nach oben durchströmt, wobei wir bei der genauen Bestückung der Kammern noch unentschlossen sind.

Sollte das Vorfiltern durch die Matten nicht notwendig sein, können auch alle vier Kammern mit Hel-X befüllt werden, mal sehen.. 

Um einen stabilen Anschluss an die Tonnen zu bekommen, habe ich mich entschlossen, die Flansche (eigentlich für BA gedacht) dort einzusetzen. Zur Abdichtung dient eine Ecke der EPDM-Folie. An dieser Stelle bekam Inken kurzfristig hektische Flecken:  

Zu ihrer Beruhigung haben wir vorher den ganzen Teich noch mal ausgemessen: passt!  Und nach stundenlanger Diskussion konnte ich sie überzeugen, dass ein wenig Folie doch übrig sein könnte..

Ich habe mich heute schlau gemacht, welche Kunststoffrohre eigentlich geeignet sind, um sie mit den Flanschen zu verkleben. Das funktioniert nur mit PVC- oder ABS-Kunststoffen. Die heutige HT-Rohr-Welt besteht leider aus PP und ist nicht zum Kleben geeignet.  Bei einem Besuch beim Klempner meines Vertrauens erklärte er mir dann den Unterschied zwischen Rotstrich- und Gelbstrich-HT-Rohren und die Frage, ob er ABS-Rohre hätte, konnte er mir nicht wirklich beantworten . Beim Durchstöbern seines Lagers fand ich dann ein Stück Rohr mit der Aufschrift ABS!  "Nö, das ist Gelbstrich!" 
Nu weiß ich's! 

Schlussendlich der erste Drucktest, ob er erfolgreich ist, werden wir morgen sehen..


----------



## Pammler (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo PIMA,

sieht ja schon toll aus!  Wird sicher ein interessantes Jahr bei Euch.

Passt nur auf, wenn eure Großen älter werden, 

  das die nach der Fete nicht in den Teich fallen! (Die können dan aufeinmal nich mehr sogut laufen und stolpern wieder wie die kleinen Kinder) Da müsst ihr dann ein festes Geländer drum bauen!


----------



## schrope (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo!

Nur mal so als Anregung. Statt HT-Rohre kannste auch KG-Rohre nehmen, die sind aus PVC und lassen sich mit Innotec an diese ABS Flansche kleben. Hab ich bei meinem BA und Skimmer so gemacht, bis jetzt alles dicht!

MfG,
Peter


----------



## Inken (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Mahlzeit! 
@ Torsten: Ich glaube, wenn die Lütten groß sind, brauchen wir bald das Geländer! 

@ Peter: Danke für den Tipp! Mal schauen, was Peter dazu sagt! 



Peter. schrieb:


> ...kurzfristig hektische Flecken...stundenlanger Diskussion..



@ Männe:


----------



## Peter. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Gestern habe ich die Filtertonnen eingegraben und auf Dichtigkeit geprüft.

   

Die Filterkammern sind soweit dicht, bis auf eine einzige, kleine Stelle... :evil

Aber der Rasen wächst!


----------



## Peter. (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Wir sind wieder ein Stück weiter: seit gestern haben wir keinen staubenden Krater mehr hinter dem Haus und es sieht langsam nach einem Teich aus. 

Hauruck-Aktion vom 27.04.09:

     

     

Solange Inken auf die Pflanzen wartet, wird am Steg weitergebastelt, unter dem die Filtertonnen verschwinden werden.


----------



## Conny (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo,

 

 Inken so ein bastelnder Peter ist schon was Tolles 

Das wird supertoll, was Ihr Euch da ausgedacht habt!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



sag mal,.. wo habt ihr die tollen Kisten eigentlich her ?? mal ne Alternative zu den kleineren Durchgängen wie bei den brauen NG Kisten 


Habt ihr links schon eine Aluleiste geschraubt, wo der Steg hinkommt 
Ich hätte erst "angeschraubt" wenn komplett Wasserdrinnen ist, und/oder sich die Folie richtig "gesackt" hat,..

sonst weiter so,.. 
mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 - mann is dat nen loch - weiter so, sieht schon toll aus


----------



## Inken (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Guten Morgen!



Conny schrieb:


> Inken so ein bastelnder Peter ist schon was Tolles



Danke, liebe Conny!  Den geb' ich auch nicht wieder her! 
 ..und was man mit so einem Kerl für Geld sparen kann..



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Habt ihr links schon eine Aluleiste geschraubt, wo der Steg hinkommt



Hi Micha!

Ja, haben wir. Allerdings muss ich hier kurz korregieren: das letzte Foto enstand gestern Abend. Das Wasser hat eine Nacht auf der Folie gestanden, bevor die Leiste angebracht wurde. Ich war grad noch mal draußen und habe dir ein anderes Foto mitgebracht:

   

Ich denke, da spannt nix, oder? Aber ich mag mich da täuschen, eure Augen sind erfahrener! Aber ein durchaus berechtigter Einwand! 

Hoffentlich passiert da nix...  



Wo die Tonnen herkommen, werde ich Peter heute Abend fragen!



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> - mann is dat nen loch -



Hallo Ralf!

Stimmt, auf den Bildern sieht es gewaltig aus! Aber das täuscht, weil der Rand der Folie noch nicht abgeschnitten ist, denke ich. Aber ich kam auch ins Grübeln, als ich die Baustelle nicht komplett auf's Foto bekam... 


Vielen Dank euch dreien!


----------



## Dodi (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Guten Morgen Inken und Peter,

das sieht ja richtig toll aus! 

Ihr ward ja richtig fleissig! 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg beim Weiterbau bzw. bei der Fertigstellung. - Wird bestimmt ein sehr schöner Teich...


----------



## Peter. (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! 

Micha, klar hast du recht mit der Spannung auf der Plane, aber auch jetzt, nachdem noch wieder 20cm Wasser dazugekommen sind, spannt sie nicht übermäßig. Die Falten vom Transport sind noch zu erkennen.

Als Filtertonnen habe ich zwei 300l-Regentonnen aus dem "B*uhaus" verwendet, die ich mit Hilfe von BA-Flanschen und 70er HT-Rohren verbunden habe:  



Aber wie gesagt, es ist wieder Wasser dazugekommen, die Ufermatte ist soweit verlegt und in den Pflanzzonen liegen Sand und Geröll.

     

Dann die Feuertaufe: der Wasserstand wurde soweit angehoben, dass der Filterkreislauf in Probebetrieb gehen konnte. Und Papi freut sich, ohne Widerstände (Tonnen sind noch leer) läuft die Anlage richtig gut! 

   

Auf dem Wasser liegt ein leichter Film, vermutlich vom Einfetten der Rohre beim Zusammenstecken, oder was auch immer...


----------



## axel (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Peter !

Ich seh schon , Inken hat einen sehr fleißigen Mann 
Das geht ja ordentlich voran bei Euch .
Wofür ich 3 Jahre brauch das macht Ihr in 4 Wochen . 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie es weitergeht .

lg
axel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

HI ihr beiden,

wieviel m³ habt ihr denn schon reinbekommen - ich bin echt mal gespann wieviel insgesamt am ende reinkommt 

Immer weiter so - sieht schon echt supi aus


----------



## Inken (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo ihrs!

Danke, Axel!  
Ja, fleißig ist er. Er hat sich aber auch Teichbau-Urlaub genommen, damit er ordentlich etwas schaffen kann. Da kommt man schneller voran als nur nach Feierabend oder am WE. Das Wetter muss ja auch mitspielen und bisher hatten wir damit richtig Glück!

Hi Ralf!

Bisher haben wir ungefähr 6600l eingelassen. Sieht nach mehr aus, oder? Und was noch dazu kommt, mal schauen.. Denn nun vergrößert sich die Oberfläche und 20cm passen noch drauf. Vielleicht 4000l? Wir lassen uns überraschen!  Aber erstmal warte ich auf mein Päckchen mit den Pflanzen, denn die sollen eigentlich vor der Überflutung rein... 

Heute Morgen haben wir auch den ersten neuen Bewohner entdeckt: einen __ Rückenschwimmer!  Im Mini hatten wir diese Tierchen nie. Schon toll, plötzlich sind sie da und keiner weiß woher... 

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Feiertag, das Wetter bei uns ist wieder herrlich! Werd' jetzt mal dem filterschraubenden Peter ein Käffchen rausbringen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 der Uferbereich gefällt mir sehrgut,..  (ich finde so  große Steine immer toll)

ich hätte im "nachhinein" bei mir auch lieber noch mehr "Flachbereich",..

Der "Ölfilm" ist normal, dass spüllt sich aus dem Sand und Bodengrund,..

Ich habe bei mir extra vorher noch den Sand "gewässert" und den aufsteigenden Schaum entsorgt...

Meine Frage zu den Tonnen betraff mehr die Grauen   mit den Reglern drinnen,..  ( wo habt ihr die denn her :beeten  )

mfG. Micha
PS: Pflanzen schon bestellt ?


----------



## Peter. (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin Micha! 

 die grauen! Das sind herkömmliche Universalboxen, "B*uhaus" hatte die unlängst im Angebot (L60/B40/H32). Ich habe aus zwei Boxen eine gemacht, indem ich den Boden herausgeschnitten und beide Elemente dann mit dem Lötkolben verschweißt habe. 
   

PS.: Jepp, Pflanzen sind bestellt! Keine Ahnung was, Inken hat zugeschlagen...


----------



## Inken (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo ihrs!

Männe schraubt, und ich mach' Fotos! 

Gerade eben sah es so aus:  

Die Bretter sind noch nicht verschraubt, sie liegen erst. Die weiße Leiste bleibt auch nicht wo sie ist, sie dient lediglich der Führung. Große Scharniere liegen auch schon bereit, damit man später jeweils 6 Bohlen vereint als Klappe aufmachen kann.

Wie schön, wenn man jemanden kennt, der eine vernünftige Kappsäge hat!


----------



## zickenkind (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken und Peter,

sieht echt gut aus. Bei solchen Bildern denke ich 13 Monate zurück........... Hatte auch nach ca. 18m/3 einen krummen Rücken. Tja jede Menge Marschboden. Andere Böden kann jeder bewältigen, nur Marschböden da braucht es uns von der Küste hihihihihih.
Macht weiter so und für Peter:  Eine ENDE ist immer in SICHT ! ! ! ! !

Schönen "trockenen" Sonntag noch.......  *daumendrück*

73 Michael


----------



## Peter. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Nachdem ich mir am WE ein paar beeindruckende Teiche angesehen habe, dachte ich mir: da musst du wohl noch mal bei... 

10.05.09:
Also Wasser wieder rausgepumpt, zwischengelagert im alten Pool (wie gut, wenn man nicht alles wegschmeißt!), und dann den Rest vom Vlies bis auf den Grund verteilt, anschließend mit dünner Zementmischung eingeschlämmt.
Ich wollte nicht immer auf die Folie gucken müssen und so besteht ein zusätzlicher Schutz.

   

Die Pumpenkiste habe ich bei der Gelegenheit auch mit Feldsteinen und Zementmischung verkleidet, damit sie optisch verschwindet (ging ja gar nicht! ) und gegen Auftrieb gesichert wird (Tipp von Mitch )
 

11.05.09: 
Heute bin ich dann mit dem Steg soweit fertig geworden:

     

Das Sortieren der Steine ist noch nicht bis ins Detail durchgesprochen:  

Habe jetzt wieder einen kleinen Teil des Wassers zurückgelassen, damit mir das Planschbecken nicht ausläuft (wäre nicht das erste Mal..). So verwandelt man also klares Wasser in eine leckere Brühe! 

 

Der Teich ist jetzt bis zur ersten Stufe gefüllt und ich bin gespannt, was aus dem pH-Wert wird.


----------



## mitch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

hallo inken & peter,

ich find  es schaut  aus - ich hatte beim zementpanschen nicht so viel glück mit dem wetter wie ihr .

lasst den zement gut aushärten bevor ihr wieder wasser reingebt ==>ph wert beobachten .

na die pumpen kiste wird nun hoffentlich auch keinen rucker mehr machen 

also die steine würde ich nach der farbe sortieren


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Ihr Zwei!

Noch nicht fertig und schon umgebaut 

Aber lieber gleich richtig. Gebt es zu - die Filterkiste habt ihr heimlich ausgebaut, die ist ja gar nicht mehr auf dem Bild. Nur wären mir die Steine zu ordentlich...


----------



## Inken (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nur wären mir die Steine zu ordentlich..



 Mir irgendwie auch..


----------



## andreas w. (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

hallo inken, habt ihr schonmal überlegt, das loch vom alten teich für den neuen mitzubenutzen?

vielleicht irgendwie als "filterteich" - keine ahnung wie, da fehlt mir das wissen, aber irgendwie das wasser über den kleinen teich in den großen fliessen lassen?

oder hab ich schlampe wieder was überlesen und das stand alle schon da?

naja ihr macht das schon, viel spass und macht schöne fotos vom teich.


----------



## Inken (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Andreas!

Der Platz vom Mini ist bereits verbaut, dort steht jetzt der Steg.

Vorher:   Nachher:  

Aber du hast recht, wer weiß, wofür das alte Becken noch gut ist...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 wau,..

wieviel Speiss-Kübel habt ihr denn dazu benötigt,.. ehwau,..
wenn ich noch selbst daran denk,.. wie "grauselig" die Ufermatte die Zement-Pampe annehmen wollte...

.. scheint ja recht ruckzuck gegangen zu sein 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin ihrs!

Der pH-Wert ging wirklich ab (irgendwo >10, mit meinen Tröpfchen nicht mehr messbar... )! Nach zwei Tagen haben wir dann die Seifenlauge abgepumpt, das "alte" Teichwasser aus dem Pool wieder eingefüllt und den Teich bis zum Überlauf voll gemacht. Seither pH 8, die Pflanzen durften einziehen. 39 verschiedene Sorten, die ich mit Mühe beim Namen nennen kann , der Rest heißt einfach nur "Friedhelm"! 

Seit gestern sieht es nun so aus:
     
   

Diese Ecke ist unsere letzte "Problemzone"  :   
Da sind wir uns über die Gestaltung mal wieder noch nicht ganz einig.. 

Alles sieht noch so winzig aus. Von oben betrachtet könnt' man meinen, der Teich wäre fast leer! Ich bin nun gespannt, was sich hier an Pflanzen durchsetzen wird. Die Seerose hat immerhin schon fast die Oberfläche erreicht!

Peter bastelt derzeit an der Abdeckung des Filterdreiecks, damit der Sifi endlich verschwindet. Dann werden sich wohl auch die wasserfallähnlichen Geräusche auf der Terrasse etwas reduzieren! 

Also so ganz am Ende sind wir noch nicht, ein bisschen kommt noch!


----------



## inge50 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken u. Peter,

habt ihr toll hin bekommen.   Sieht gut aus 

Für die Ecke fällt euch auch noch was passendes ein.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken und Peter,

toll geworden - und wenn Friedhelm erstmal anfängt zu wuchern...


----------



## HaMaKi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo ihr Zwei,

sieht schon richtig klasse aus; und Inken: lieber Friedhelm als Fadenalge, oder? 

Lieben Gruß Marita


----------



## Frank (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hi ihr beiden,

klasse, gefällt mir richtig gut, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt! 
Und soo leer sieht der Teich doch gar ned aus, da kennen wir hier ja ganz andere Bilder. 
Außerdem werdet ihr euch zum Ende der Saison wundern wie es dann schon ausschaut.
Oh Gott, ich rede schon vom Ende der Saison, obwohl die doch gerade erst angefangen hat ...  :crazy

Viel Spaß noch


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo ihrs! 

Wie schön, dass es euch gefällt!  Das Wasser wird auch zunehmend klarer! 

Ein großer Teil der Pflanzen heißt "Friedhelm", weil er aus Friedhelms Teichen stammt. Nur leider weiß ich zu einigen den Namen nicht mehr. Vielleicht schaut Friedhelm ja mal hier rein und hilft mir, z.B. bei dieser: 
   

Oder habe ich da eine Kartoffel gepflanzt... ?


----------



## Dodi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 Inken!

Euer Teich ist gaaaanz toll geworden!   

Wirst sehen, wie schön die Pflanzen im Laufe der Saison wachsen. 

Die auf den letzten 2 Bildern ist übrigens keine Kartoffel , sondern, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, __ Brunnenkresse, die sogar schon Knospen hat, die dann weiß blühen. Die sollte nicht so tief stehen, da reichen 5 bis max. 10 cm Wassertiefe, ist jedenfalls keine Unterwasserpflanze. Bei uns steht sie im Bachlauf bei o. g. ca. 5 - max. 10 cm, wächst auch am besten, wo das Wasser ein wenig in Bewegung ist, d. h. fließt. 

Viel Spaß mit Eurem Werk namens Teich und ein großes Lob an Dich und Peter!


----------



## Inken (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Danke, Dodi! 

Und danke für den Tipp!

 __ Brunnenkresse, keine Kartoffel, flacher setzen, Strömung... Okay!


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo PIMA,

herzliche Gratulation, gefällt mir  gut 

Nach dem TT und der Pflanzenbörse wird auch noch mehr im Wasser sein


----------



## rut49 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo, Inken, hallo Peter!
Hätte ich einen Hut, ich würde ihn ziehen!
Eine tolle Oase habt ihr Euch da geschaffen, oki 
 Wenn man das Ergebnis sieht, dann sind die vielen Schweißtropfen und der "krumme" Rücken sicherlich schnell vergessen.
Jetzt muß nur der passende Sommer kommen und dann nur noch relaxen!

liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland    Regina

 wie kommt es nur, daß bei mir auch einige Friedhelm´s versuchen Boden zu fassen


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken+Peter.

Wirklich klasse Arbeit habt Ihr da geleistet. 


Wartet mal 1-2 Jahre ab (oder das TT). Dann sieht es pflanzenmäßig schon ganz anders aus. Bei uns ist der Teich selbst immer noch relativ kahl... was für soviel Grün auf den Bildern sorgt, ist der Ufergraben. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Euch für die Ecke auch noch etwas einfällt und wünsche Euch ganz viel Freude mit Eurem neuen Schmuckstück.

Liebe Grüße an die Küste
Annett


----------



## andreas w. (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

mahlzeit, ich darf mich kurz mal bedingungslos anschliessen - super gemacht, alle beide.

sieht richtig klasse aus, jetzt schon. und wenn dann mal alles wächst, blüht und gedeiht - traumhaft. 

weiter so.


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

hallo ihr 2,

da könnt man doch glatt neidisch werden  


traumhaft was ihr geschafft habt


----------



## Inken (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Ach ihr....



 Danke!

Das geht wirklich runter wie Öl...

Peter genießt die Ruhe des Feiertages, er schmeißt grad die Kreissäge an!


----------



## axel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Guten Morgen Inken und Peter 

Euer Teich ist ja schön geworden, gefällt mit sehr . oki
Dann feiert mal heut schön den Vatertag und genießt Euer Teichparadies  on

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 Schöne Form!  ich finde "runde Sachen"D auch immer klasse.

Insbesondere auch die passend zugesägte Terrasse.  Welches Holz habt ihr da genutzt,.. ist das __ Douglasie ??

In die Ecke würde ich mir vielleicht noch ein Wasserspiel vorstellen,.. (z.B. kleiner Steinberg mit Miniwasserfall )
oder auch nochmal ein "sauberer" Holzabschluss, (ca. 0,5m Laufsteg) wo man auch schön weitere Terracotta Töpfe mit Blumen drauf positionieren könnte.

Mit dem ph-wert habe ich selbst auch noch zu kämpfen, ich habe gerade eine zweite Pumpe angeschmissen 
(mit nicht zu großen Öffnungen, wegen meinen netten Wassertieren) und will dann ca. 10.000 rauspumpen und
mit Frischwasser (Leitungswasser) auffüllen, da mein PH Wert bei ca. 8,8 -> 9,0 lag
und ich das Gefühle habe, dass die neue Pflanzen alle etwas "gelb" werden 

Berichtet bitte auch weiter über eure ph-Werte

mfG. Micha


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Micha!

Wie schön, dass dir der Steg gefällt!  Danke!

 ..bei dem Holz handelt es sich um Bangkirai... aber ned weitersagen...

Und deine Ideen zu unserer noch verbliebenen Ecke sind durchaus ausbaufähig! Mit einem kleinen Wasserspiel liebäugel ich ja auch, aber auch ein Steg als kleines Pendant zum Gegenüber würde mir gefallen, obwohl das Bäumchen -die Apfelbirne- ihren Platz in der Ecke behalten soll. Man könnte dort auch einen Kaktusturm "a la Eugen" errichten. Allerdings haben wir hier zuweilen sehr starken Westwind und ob ein solcher Turm da lange stehen bleiben würde.. :? Aber danke für deine Ideen! 

Der pH-Wert lag gerade eben wieder bei 9, vorgestern noch bei 8...  Also werden wir den Schnorchel in den Teich legen und ganz langsam Brunnenwasser nachfüllen (pH 6) um den Wert zu neutralisieren...


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hi Inken + Peter

also 1. gefällt mir euer teich recht gut.  

und 2. habe ich keinen Kaktusturm, sondern alle möglichen Sedum-Arten drin.
Der Stab wurde einbetoniert und hält sicher auch Winde an der Eismeerküste aus. 
Guggst du :

.



 

Davon könnte ich bis zum TT ....


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 Mein' ich doch, mein Eugen! 

Da muss ich mich aber dann flugs entscheiden! :shock Danke für das Angebot, du hörst von mir!


----------



## Inken (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Sodele, nach 90 Minuten Wassernachschub aus dem Brunnen (pH 6) liegt der pH im Teich wieder bei 7 und der Garten unter Wasser!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



Inken schrieb:


> Sodele, nach 90 Minuten Wassernachschub aus dem Brunnen (pH 6)



wau  so´n Gesundbrunnen brauche ich auch 

Ich habe gestern 8.000 Liter Wasser entsorgt,.. und dann 10 Stunden Leitungswasser nachlaufen lassen,..
um am Ende ph 8,2 - 8,4 zu haben... :?

Heute habe ich mich noch garnicht getraut zu messen,...
ich habe langsam Angst um meine neuen / alten Pflanzen,..

Was so ein paar Zement-Säcke ausmachen können,..  hauptsache meine Bruchsteine ( Kalksteinwerk-Bruch) sind nicht schuld, sönst
hätte ich ein riesen Problem,..

.. also  ph-Leidensgenossen,.. bitte auch weiter ph-Messwerte nennen,...

und schönes Holz, habe ich auch genommen, ich hätte es aber bei mir besser von oben nicht auch noch ölen sollen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Peter. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin zusammen! 

Und danke euch allen für die Blumen! 

Bin nun auch mit der Abdeckung des Filterdreiecks fertig! Foto von grad eben, leider schon etwas dunkel... : 
Und das Rauschen des Siebfilters ist fast nicht mehr zu hören! Die Filtertonnen stöhnen manchmal, Inken denkt jedes mal, es käme ein Gewitter.. 

Hi  Micha!

Mal eben 8000 Liter in den Gully, das tut weh!  

Hast du denn schon einmal über einen Brunnen nachgedacht? Vielleicht hat auch ein Nachbar von dir einen Brunnen, der dich mal das Wasser testen lässt? Dabei denke ich nicht nur an den Teich, auch an die Gartenbewässerung, Pool für die Kids, mal mit dem Kärcher die Terrasse säubern etc... Mit Leitungswasser tut das alles schon sehr weh! :?


----------



## toschbaer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Ihr beiden,
sieht wunderschön aus  zum 

:willkommen bei den Ü-10T Gartenteich:crazy

Ich wünsche Euch beiden viel Spass, Zeit zum Träumen und immer klares und gesundes Wasser! on

Ja, es ist wie Dodi schon gesagt hat: __ Brunnenkresse!  
Ich finde sie auch schön; allerdings würde ich sie bis - 40cm pflanzen.Dort bildet sie -genau wie die __ Wasserminze- einen sehr schönen Unterwasserwald!
Was ich bisher noch nicht "gefunden" habe, sind die zwei Bonsai!? Sollen die vielleicht in die noch nicht fertige Ecke?  
Oder baut der Peter schon an einer Insel? 
Sind Eure Fische schon eingezogen?

Wegen des Geräuschs am Filter: da hilft Bleifolie (aber schön zusammengeklebte Teichfolien erfüllen auch ihren Zweck!) 
 = Kleber vergessen und diverse Pflanzen...

LG 
auch von Susanne


----------



## zickenkind (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo micha,

hast Du keine GARTENWASSERUHR ??? Wenn nicht, dann mal bei deinem Wasserversorger schlau machen. Über diese Uhr zahlt man nur das Frischwasser und nicht das Abwasser, das rechnet sich dann schon. Ich selber habe eine und muss mir keine Sorgen machen über irgendwelche Wasserwerte beim Wasserauffüllen.


----------



## zickenkind (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, hallo Peter,

toll geworden, nun müssen nur noch die Pflanzen wachsen und die Oase wird immer schöner. Ach Peter an dir ist wohl auch ein Tischler verloren gegangen......


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



Peter. schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Und danke euch allen für die Blumen!
> 
> Bin nun auch mit der Abdeckung des Filterdreiecks fertig! Foto von grad eben, leider schon etwas dunkel...



 hast du alles "Schraubenlos" von unten verschraubt ?
Beim Dreieck sieht man ja garkeine Schraubenköpfe.

Ist da am Dreieck ein Klappmechanisms eingebaut ? man sieht da 3 kleine Schaniere,..
(deswegen hast du da letzte große Brett sicherlich auch "gestückelt",.. wau aber sonst saubere Sägekunst,..)

Wasser: naja,.. die Pflanzen waren um einiges teurer,.. und so 10 bis 20.000/a Liter sind schon "zum Nachfüllen" o.k.
ich wohe hier am Berghang,.. da müsste ich tierisch tief bohren (hat auch noch kein Nachbar gemacht) und durch Fels 

Mein PH Wert ist ca. wieder bei 8.6pH :?

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, hallo Peter,

WOW  ich muss sagen ich bin schwer beeindruckt von eurem Werk.
Das macht alles einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Auch die Gestaltung der Terasse ist euch ausgesprochen gut gelungen. Wenn ich dagegen meine "Hauruckaktion" vom Teich- und Filterbau sehe ... 

Bin sehr gespannt wie alles ausschaut, wenns mal richtig grün ist. Ich meine die Pflanzen, nicht das Wasser 

Hut ab!


----------



## Peter. (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin ihrs!

Und danke! 

Frank, nach einer Hauruck-Aktion sah mir dein Teichbau aber nun gar nicht aus, als ich durch deinen Thread blätterte. Wirklich schöne Anlage und satt eingewachsen! Wie alt ist dein Teich jetzt? 


Jo, Micha, meine Raketenabschussrampe!  Da isse nochmal:
   

Ich sag mal so: vernünftiges Werkzeug ist die halbe Miete. Mit meiner kleinen Gährungssäge wäre nur eine schlechte  Laubsägearbeit daraus geworden. Aber so eine Säge muss man ja nicht selbst besitzen, es reicht, wenn man jemanden kennt! 
Zuerst habe ich es mit normalen VA-Schrauben versucht, aber da sind mir von vier Schrauben drei abgerissen..:? Habe dann im Fachhandel  Terrassofix-Edelstahlschrauben gefunden. Kein Vorbohren, nix! Zogen sich wie von selbst ins Holz. Musste anschließend nur von unten die Spitzen abflexen.
Und ja, das unterste Brett ist gestückelt...  Dummerweise ging die Klappe aber sonst nicht auf! :?


----------



## Inken (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Friedhelm!!

Die Pflanzen legen los! Überall sprießen frische Triebe heraus, deine __ Iris hat sogar schon eine Blüte! 

Aber die Bonsai haben ihren endgültigen Platz leider wirklich noch nicht gefunden. Derzeit wandern sie von einer Ecke zur anderen und nichts gefällt mir so richtig..:? Da muss noch was Besonderes her! 

Die Fische sind inzwischen eingezogen! Die Elritzen sind kernig!  Sofort haben sie den Filterablauf entdeckt und kämpften sich die drei Meter hoch in die Filtertonne...  Sind halt Strömungsfische... Peter war gestern den halben Nachmittag damit beschäftigt, die kleinen Kerle wieder einzusammeln. Kaum hatte er sie aus der Tonne herausgeholt, flitzten die nächsten schon wieder das Rohr hoch...  Aber nun ist Schluss mit Karusselfahren. Vor dem Ablauf ist ein Sieb, aber die Jungs sind etwas peleidigt! 

Es war schon ein Schauspiel, als unsere Goldfische in den Teich eingezogen sind! Die armen Kerlchen wussten ja gar nicht, dass die Welt länger als 1,5m ist...  Im Teich war der Teufel los! Man raste und flitzte um die Wette, selbst unseren dicken PrinzValium habe ich noch nie so sportlich gesehen...  Es war wirklich eine Freude, dabei zuzusehen, allein dafür hat sich die Plackerei gelohnt! 

Aber sag mal Tosch, welche Pflanzen haben wir denn vergessen? Der Kofferraum war doch voll! 

Grüß' mir Susanne!!


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken,

Elritzen sind klasse - gell? Ich finde sie auch sehr unterhaltsam. Uns ich habe auch festgestellt, dass die Fische in dem neuen, größeren Teich viel entspannter und sicherer sind. Du hast recht, dafür hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt


----------



## toschbaer (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallösche Inken,
wenn ich Deine Umschreibungen so lese, muss ich=  . Sehr schön! 
Ich lese schon, dass die Fische in die richtigen Hände gekommen sind! 
Ist das Wasser schon geimpft (Fermentgetreide) und gedüngt (Algenmehl) ?
Da wir uns beim großen TT wiedersehen, werde ich das Vergessene natürlich mitbringen!
Zum Beispiel :
Steingartenpflanzen, __ Wasserstern und __ Wasserhahnenfuß.
Braucht Peter noch Kleber für die Folie?
Natürlich werden die anderen Teilnehmer am TT nicht zu kurz kommen - auch für sie bringe ich einiges an Pflanzen mit!
Z.B. für Inge die Akelai von bis dunkelblau!
 Conni ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Du winterhartes Estragon haben möchtest. Davon kann ich auch etwas mitbringen, da es sich im Moorbeet schön vermehrt hat! (hätte auch noch Sauerampfer ) usw.
LG, 
Friedhelm,
der in Helpup war  

P.S. Regina - hier nochmals herzlichen Dank für die tolle Bewirtung mit lecker Kuchen und Kaffee an unserem "Miniteichtreffen"!!  
(Braucht Ihr eventuell auch noch Wasserstern und Wasserhahnenfuß?)


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Conni ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Du winterhartes Estragon haben möchtest. Davon kann ich auch etwas mitbringen, da es sich im Moorbeet schön vermehrt hat!



Duuuuu Friedhelm - ist das russischer Estragon oder französischer? Denn ich suche noch einen winterharten französischen  (und richtig, Conny sucht auch Estragon).


----------



## Peter. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin ihrs! 

Nach gut 6 Wochen wieder ein paar Bilder. Es tut sich langsam was am Teich! 

     
 
      

Besucher am Teich:
      

Papas neue Bastelecke:    ​


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Ich nochmal! 

Für die Vergleichsbilder muss ich mich bei Inken einloggen, da sie in ihrem Album sind.

17. Mai 09: 

  5. Juli 09: 

 

Es grüßt
Peter!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*


----------



## Peter. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 !

Noch nicht wirklich ein üppiger Dschungel, aber es wird langsam. 
Leider sind gerade die Tannenwedel, die im Mini immer üppig wucherten, fast komplett den gefräßigen Fischen zum Opfer gefallen.. Auf Bild 1 vom Mai sieht man sie noch auf der -40cm-Stufe bei ca. 6.00 Uhr. Auf Bild 2 von heute sind sie kaum noch zu erkennen und fast bis auf den Grund abgeknabbert.. :evil Und das bei nur 5 Goldfischen!  Jeder abgefressene Trieb wird dann woanders wieder eingesteckt in der Hoffnung, dass er hier von den verfressenen Kleinwalen übersehen wird! :beeten


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

hallo inken & peter,

vieleicht lässt sich das tannenwedel problem ja mit fischfutter lösen  

aufjedenfall der teich hat sich in der kurzen zeit recht gut gemacht


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken & Peter,

ich sach nur eins: schöööööööööööööööööööööööön 

Die Arbeit hat sich doch gelohnt!


----------



## Peter. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

@ Christine: 

Hi Mitch!


mitch schrieb:


> vieleicht lässt sich das tannenwedel problem ja mit fischfutter lösen



Da wir mit unseren Wasserwerten hart an der Grenze liegen, wird nicht gefüttert. Besonders NO2 und NO3 sind zuweilen etwas grenzwertig.. :? Werde morgen früh wieder aktuelle Werte einholen.


----------



## Inken (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Und was er ja nun wieder völlig vergessen hat...  :

Wir haben Nachwuchs! 

Seit zwei Tagen dümpeln kleine, graue Stecknadeln durch's Flachwasser! Was ich anfangs für Mückenlarven hielt, kriegt jetzt Flossen, große Augen und ist schon 1cm lang! 
Eltern?  __ Goldfisch + __ Elritze = __ Goldelritze!


----------



## inge50 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, hallo Peter,

:gratuliere zum Fischnachwuchs

Schade um die schönen Tannenwedel. 

Bei mir fressen die Fischlis die __ Wasserlinsen, als wäre es Fischfutter, und der __ Wasserstern ist auch fast ganz weg.  

Aber dafür lassen sie die anderen Pflanzen in Ruhe.

Euer Teich sieht klasse aus

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Inken (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Ich kann dir sagen... Verfressenes Pack! :evil Allerdings haben die Goldis -insbesondere der kleinste- seit ihrem Einzug in den Teich ordentlich an Größe zugelegt. Und unterernährt sehen sie auch nicht aus!  Also kann's ja so mager im Teich auch nicht zugehen, oder ob's an der Tannenwedel-Diät liegt? 

Aktuelle Werte von heute, 10.00 h:
- pH 7,5
- GH 6°
- KH 3°
- NO2 0,3 :freu
- NO3 25 leider immer noch..:?
- Temperatur 21°C

Danke für die Blumen, Inge!


----------



## Conny (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo PIMA,

:gratuliere Oma und Opa  
 und auch für die schönen Fotos vom schönen Teich 

 was wird denn Papas neue Baustelle ?


----------



## Inken (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Die PIMAs sagen danke, liebe Conny! 

Aus der Nähe betrachtet sehen einige Pflanzen auch schon recht üppig aus, was man aus der Vogelperspektive aus dem Kinderzimmerfenster gar nicht so glaubt. Ich werde bald ein paar neue Bilder einstellen: der große __ Froschlöffel und das __ Hechtkraut sind im Begriff zu blühen! :freu

Papas neue Bastelecke will mal ein kleiner Bachlauf werden mit Urne und Maurerkübel, in dem sich vielleicht noch eine Seerose versenken lässt..  Wenn auch wohl nicht mehr in diesem Jahr. :?

Männe hat noch ein paar freie Tage. Wenn er nicht ständig an fremder Leute Verstärker herumschrauben würde, könnte ich euch schon was zeigen.. 

Aber bald!


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

URNE?


----------



## Peter. (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Bei uns ist der erste Sommer am neuen Teich vorbei, und nachdem die letzten Aufnahmen über drei Monate alt sind, möchte ich euch zeigen, wie es inzwischen bei uns aussieht.
Von einem üppigen Dschungelwachstum sind wir noch weit entfernt, aber für den ersten Sommer war es recht zufriedenstellend, denke ich. 

Juni 09: 
   

Juli 09: 
       

@Inge: Deine __ Wasserpest fühlt sich sauwohl, bedeckt inzwischen ca. 2 m²! 

       
Sept.09: 
       

Und hier, frisch von der Karte, Bilder von heute! Endlich liegt das Netz..  Eigentlich drei Wochen zu spät, denn die __ Birken haben ihr Laub schon fast komplett abgeworfen. :?  

Kurzer Blick in den Filter, maximal vier Wochen noch, dann ist Schluss für dieses Jahr. Je nach dem, wie die Temperaturen sich entwickeln.. Mein Schaumabscheider ist leider noch nicht wirklich perfekt.. :?  

Leider ging uns bei unserer Netzaktion von heute Nachmittag unsere Libellenmama ins Netz.  Die Arme hat etwas gelitten, aber nach zehn Minuten Pause war sie wieder verschwunden!

 

Die letzten Wasserwerte, gemessen am 02.09.:

NO³ 12.5, NO² < 0.3, GH 5°, KH 4°, pH 8 bei einer Wassertemperatur von 18°C.

Soweit erst einmal! Schaun wir mal, wie sich im nächsten Frühjahr alles entwickelt, was sich hier durchsetzt und was sich zurückzieht.. Es wird spannend! 

Bis dahin!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

sieht doch schon wunderschön aus, Euer Wassergarten ...


----------



## inge50 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, hallo Peter,

hat sich toll gemacht, euer Teich.

Bei mir wächst die __ Wasserpest auch wie verrückt. 

Ich freu mich auch schon aufs Frühjahr, wenns wieder los geht.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Inken (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Guten Morgen ihrs!

Vorab vielen Dank an Inge und C&L für die Blumen!  Wir freuen uns jedesmal sehr, wenn wir von euch so positive Antworten erhalten!! Denn es ist immer wieder schön, wenn unser persönliches, kleines "Eismeer" nicht nur uns sondern auch anderen gefällt! 

Teichtechnisch herrscht nun bei uns Winterruhe.

Nachdem inzwischen alle Bäume naggisch sind, haben wir am letzten Wochenende das Laubschutznetz wieder abgeplündert, die Pumpe abgestellt und samt Wassereimer in den Keller verfrachtet, die Filtertonnen, Helix und den Sifi gereinigt, und auch die UV-Lampe eingemottet. Von der Aktion gibbet keine Bilder, da wir uns dafür mal wieder bestes Wetter ausgesucht haben..  Wir waren klatschnass..

Ich habe alle braunen und matschigen Pflanzenreste entfernt und die Mini-Seerosen eine Etage tiefer gestellt.

Der Teich sieht jetzt - wie ich finde - sehr verschlafen aus:  

     

Bis auf die Fadenalgen, die werden immer munterer.. :?  
Und die Elritzen scheinen auch noch ned an den Winter zu denken. Wo kommen bloß jetzt noch diese Winzlinge her?? :evil 
 

Wir überlegen nun, wo wir den Winter über mit dem Helix bleiben. Derzeit steht es natürlich völlig im Weg.. . Könnte man es nicht auch in der leeren Filtertonne belassen?  Wie handhabt ihr das?? ​


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin zusammen! 

Der erste Teichwinter ist ohne nennenswerte Verluste überstanden und unser kleines, persönliches "Eismeer" erlebt seinen ersten Frühling. Nach und nach zeigen sich die Pflanzen, bis auf das __ Pfeilkraut habe ich fast alles wieder entdecken können.

In der Übersicht noch recht übersichtlich: 

   

 Bitte mal ehrlich: sieht es auf Bild #3 so aus, als hätte der Klempner was im Teich verloren? 

Aber es tut sich was:

           

Auch meine __ Wasserähre ist durchgekommen und zeigte schon ihre erste Frühjahrsblüte:

 

Die erste Libelle vom WE:   Unser Nachwuchs:  

Meine Spielerei vom letzten Sonntag:

     

Wobei ich mir hier noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich das kitschig finde, oder nicht.. 

Annetts Monster-Seerose hat inzwischen vier Blätter oben und zeigt 2 Knospen im Ansatz! :freu

Euch allen eine schöne Woche! :cu​


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Liebe Inken,

Frühling doch im Anmarsch? Zum Glück!

Die Unterwasserpötte gefallen mir gut - der letzte nicht so...


----------



## Conny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo liebe PIMA,

irgendwie finde ich die U-Pötte zu schön zum Versenken 
 gute Idee


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo PIMA

ein schönes Eismeer habt ihr da gebaut 
nur, wo sind die Stratoides ??  
die würden dem Teich noch gut zu Gesicht stehen.


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Danke!!! 

@ Christine: Stimmt, aus dem zweiten Pott schaut die __ Wasserminze recht stickelig heraus, oder? Mir gefällt der andere auch besser!

@ Conny: Mit Petersilie kann doch jeder, deswegen wollte ich mir "Unterwasserkräuter" einsetzen. Aber wenn es der __ Papageienfeder gefällt, dann sieht man am Ende wirklich nix mehr vom Pott.. 

@ Eugen: Sie schlummern noch am Teichgrund, zu Füßen der Seerose, haben sich aber munter vermehrt. Es sind einige Kindel zu verzeichnen!


Kühle und stürmische, aber herzliche...


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin ihrs!

Ich finde es toll, wie Mitch seine Teichentwicklung wie ein Tagebuch führt. Auch Eva-Maria postet regelmäßig, so hat man eine schöne Doku über die Entwicklung und die Veränderungen am eigenen Teich! 

Also habe ich diesen völlig verstaubten Fred wieder ausgebuddelt. Bei uns ist nun auch endlich der Winter vorbei und es lohnt sich wieder, Bilder zu machen! 

Vor fünf Monaten sah es noch so aus:

   Nach dem Aufräumen:   (5.Nov.10)

Später dann, der Winter kam früh:   (18.12.10)    (23.12.10)

Gut, dass das vorbei ist! 

Inzwischen ist der Frühling eingezogen, das Wasser hat seine übliche Frühjahrsfarbe angenommen:
:?   :? (9.April 11)

Wasserwerte von heute:

NO3 = 10
NO2 =  < 0,3
GH = 4°dH
KH = 4°dH
pH = 9 :shock
Temp.= 12°C
ca. 13.00 Uhr

Also.. Ärmel hochgekrempet, Gummistiefel an, wir fanden, heute startet die neue Teichsaison! 

Ach nee, kurz vorher flogen die Gummis wieder weg. Muddi ist in den Teich gestiegen und hat die Seerosen gedüngt, bei 12° Wassertemperatur.. 

Als meine Durchblutung dann wieder in Schwung kam, ging's weiter!

Der Filter wurde angeschmissen, in den Sifi kam ein Stück Vlies als kläglicher Versuch, Algen herauszufiltern. Nach etwas über einer Stunde sah es dann schon so aus:

   

Das Ganze hat aber eher einen zu vernächlässigenden Effekt. Bringt nicht wirklich was, aber man hat das Gefühl, wieder was herausgeschafft zu haben, wenn man das Vlies ausspült, so alle zwei Stunden.. 

Ungefähr 20% Wasser haben wir abgepumpt, und am Ende den Teich sachte zum Überlaufen gebracht.
Dank unserem säuerlichen Brunnenwasser hatten wir dann einen pH von 7! 

   

Die meisten Fische haben den Winter gut überstanden. Einige Jungfische aus dem letzten Sommer haben es nicht geschafft..  Andersrum, wenig Goldfische kann man nicht genug haben!  Am letzten WE wurde nämlich schon wieder fleißig gefischelt:
:crazy  :crazy       

Die erste Kröte ist bei uns eingezogen, und mit Erfolg:

   

Der erste Laich überhaupt in unserer Teichkarriere.. :freu  Hoffentlich wird was draus! :beten

Die Pflanzen geben auch langsam Gas. 
Die Tannenwedel stehen in den Startlöchern, meine __ Wasserähre gibt sich schon die Ähre  und auch die Sumpfdottis kommen:

     

Und zwar richtig:    

Beim Blätterfischen in der __ Wasserpest hatte ich auch schon die ersten Froschbisskindel in der Hand. 

Es geht endich wieder los! Wie schön, wenn man teichbekloppt ist! 


Wünsch euch was!​

Frühlingshafte..


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken 

Toll, Deine "Teich-Doku" von heute.
Auf Bild 2951, der orange-schwarze Fisch .... der hat 'nen Bruder hier schwimmen, schaut fast genau so aus wie euer Emil!
Und euer Sonnenbarsch macht genau so nett einen "auf Drachen" wie unser Jonny.
Wir wünschen euch ganz, ganz viel Freude in der diesjährigen Teichsaison.
Ach übrigens, DU mußt nicht bei klapprigen 12°C ins Wasser.... Harald hat da ein neues Patent entwickelt, wie man Seerosen in 1 m Tiefe zielgenau düngen kann, ohne auch nur nasse Hände zu kriegen.


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Danke Eva!

Ja, die gescheckten Goldis sehen gut aus! Teilweise mit schwarzem Irokesenstreifen auf dem Rücken und schwarzem Lippenstift! 
Ich fand das Foto gut, weil man drei verschiedene Farbschläge aus einer Generation nebeneinander sehen kann.

Von eurem Patent zur Seerosendüngung habe ich gelesen! Hört sich wirklich gut an! Hätte ich jetzt eine tiefstehende Seerose, hätte ich mich auch direkt auf die Suche nach Rohr und Bambusstab gemacht! 

Aber ich musste da rein..  Hatte ich doch im letzten Frühjahr meine Tochter zum Düngen reingeschickt hat sie drauf bestanden, dass ich dieses Jahr gehe, ohne Tricks..


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

hallo inken,

so ab und an ein paar neue bilder sind immer gut  der teich hat sich doch sehr gut entwickelt :gdaumen und alle möglichen viecher sind da 


das kalte wetter an der eismeerküste hält halt die natur noch etwas zurück - du wirst sehen in 2 wochen geht die post ab im garten.


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken,

ich will doch über Euren Teich auf dem Laufenden bleiben 
Und auch über das __ Lotos-Leben 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Richtig Mitch, wir sind euch immer gute zwei Wochen hinterher. Aber ich kann dann ja bei dir im Thread gucken, wie's bei uns bald aussieht! Und mich drauf freuen!


----------



## Krischan (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Stimmt Inken wenn ich sehe wie sich da alles schon im Süden entwickelt hat ,kann man schon neidisch werden ,aber heute wurde der Norden ja schon mal mit besserem Wetter versorgt (sch...Wind)

LG Christian


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hi Christian!

Die erste merkliche Wettergrenze liegt auf halber Strecke zwischen uns und Bremen, bei Hagen ungefähr,  so etwa bei euch! Wenn in HB schon die Kirschen blühen, sehen wir gerade mal die ersten Knospen. Schon verrückt!

Morgen soll dann ja endlich dieser kalte Wind aufhören..


----------



## Winnie_P (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Na klasse, hier im schönen Weserbergland hab ich vor 2 Wochen noch nachts Eis auf dem Teich gehabt


----------



## Inken (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin ihrs!

Der Sommer ist da - zu Ostern!

Der Garten braucht dringend Regen..  aber die Teichpflanzen geben langsam Gas!

Der __ Fieberklee und die Tannenwedel, noch etwas zaghaft:

 

__ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel und "Aufrechter __ Merk":

   

Der Zungenhahnenfuß macht sich mächtig breit, zu breit.. :?

 

Unter der Klappe Zur Sifi-Ecke beginnt jemand, sich häuslich einzurichten:

  

Aber seit Donnerstag lassen wir die Klappe offen, Mutter Wespe ist inzwischen beleidigt abgezogen..

Und es gibt noch zwei Neuzugänge!

Froschn:  
Fährt auch gerne Piratenboot:   

Und Baby-Froschn (gerade mal 2 cm lang, so niedlich..):   

Zuguterletzt war heute Schlupftag, momentan haben wir ca. 70 000 Krötenquappen in der __ Wasserpest! ​
Einen sonnigen Ostermontag und ..


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken,





Inken schrieb:


> Und Baby-Froschn (gerade mal 2 cm lang, so niedlich..)


einer....zwei sind niedlich...das stimmt...


> Zuguterletzt war heute Schlupftag, momentan haben wir ca. 70 000 Krötenquappen in der __ Wasserpest!


Die Menge erinnert an die Fischer-Chöre, wenn sie soweit sind 

Auch Dir einen sonnigen Ostermontag


----------



## Inken (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Andreas!

Froschtechnisch war es um unseren Teich immer sehr ruhig. Eigentlich war da nur Frederick, der saß schon an unserem Miniteich und ließ sich von uns streicheln.. 

Um so mehr freue ich mich über Frosch- und __ Kröten-Einwanderer!

Aber gut, wenn von den Fischer-Chören (der Ausdruck gefällt mir.. ) nur 10 Stück zurück kommen und "singen", dann wird's lustig!  Wobei der Vater der Bande aber auch eher ein ruhiger Vertreter war, ab und zu konnte man ihn schnarchen hören..


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken,
vor unserem GFK Teich war ich als Kind mal so übermütig und habe Kaulquappen und Jungfrösche aus dm nahegelegenen Sumpfgebiet geholt... die haben sich auch über 3-4 Jahre wohl gefühlt, bis sie letztendlich doch wieder alle abgewandert waren....

Das war selbst nur mit ein paar Fröschen ein enormer Lärm.

Und unser Garten war von je her nicht einfach... Bodentiere haben weder einen einfachen Weg hinein noch hinaus, doch es gab schon ettliche Arten, die man hier einfach nicht erwartete.


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

 Inken,

hier gehts auch erst schleppend vorran mit den UW-Pflanzen..also keine Panik, das wird schon.
Schöne Bilder die Du da zeigst!

Schönen Ostermontag ans Eismeer!
Daniel


----------



## Peter. (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Moin! 

Holde Gattin bekam zu ihrem Geburtstag ein Wassertestset (doch, das hat sie sich wirklich gewünscht..!).

Gestern Abend 20.00 Uhr haben wir dann Werte wie folgt ermittel:

Temperatur: 15°
*pH= 8,5
GH= 5° dH
KH= 4° dH*
CO²= < 1
O²= 10 mg/l
NH4= 0mg/l
NO2= 0 mg/l
NO3= 0 mg/l
PO4= <0,1 mg/l
Fe= 0-0,1 mg/l
Cu= 0mg/l
*CO² laut Tabelle= <1 mg/l*

Sehr weiches Wasser, pH an der Obergrenze und CO² demnach fast gar nicht vorhanden.. :?

Heute in der früh lag der pH bei 8, Sauerstoff bei 8 mg/l..

Mein Gedanke war, das Teichwasser mit Hilfe von Muschelgrit und unserem ziemlich sauren Brunnenwasser aufzuhärten.. 

Brunnenwerte:
pH= 5
GH= 2°
KH= 2°

Habe hierfür einen Eimer angebohrt, mit Muschelklein gefüllt und lasse nun langsam Brunnenwasser von oben durchsickern und danach in den Teich laufen.

       

Wasserwerte nach Verlassen des Eimers:

pH= 6
GH= 8° !!!! 
KH= 4-5!

Bis ich den ganzen Teich so einmal durchgetauscht habe, wird es wohl 14 Tage dauern.. 

Vatertag ist Basteltag!


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Peter.

Ich finde weder Kh noch Gh irgendwie bedenklich... 
Wichtig ist für die Pufferung des pH ja eigentlich die Kh und davon habt Ihr immerhin 4 ° dH!
Gefährlich wird es bei 1 °, reagieren würde ich unter 3 ° dH. 

Der pH ist etwas hoch und das CO2 recht niedrig... da hilft aber auch kein Erhöhen der Gesamthärte, sondern nur das der Karbonathärte.
Treibt bei Euch irgendwas (Blubber? Plätscher? Wassergeräusche?) das CO2 aus?


----------



## Peter. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*



Annett schrieb:


> Ich finde weder Kh noch Gh irgendwie bedenklich...
> Wichtig ist für die Pufferung des pH ja eigentlich die Kh und davon habt Ihr immerhin 4 ° dH!



Hallo Annett,

wenn die Kh man immer bei 4°dH wäre...:?
In den letzten zwei Jahren war die Kh im Mittel bei 3′°. Sobald ich einen Wasserwechsel (Brunnenwasser) vornehme, wie er beim Reinigen der Filter bei mir automatisch stattfindet (ca 10% Wassertausch), fällt die Kh auch gerne auf 2° ab und erholt sich dann erst nach ein paar Tagen wieder auf 3 vieleicht 4°dH. 

Mein Ziel ist es, das Brunnenwasser vorzubereiten und "teichkonformer" zu bekommen. Langfristig wird das Teichwasser dadurch stabiler. Der Plastikeimer dient erstmal als Versuch und zeigt, dass sich die Härte des Brunnenwassers beeinflussen läßt. Mit welchem Aufwand sich brauchbare Werte bei höherer Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ergeben, will ich nächste Woche mal ausprobieren 

Ich werde über Erfolg oder Misserfolg berichten.

Gruß Peter

PS: Und ja, es plätschert, sowohl im Sifi als auch im Helix (Lufsprudler)..


----------



## Pammler (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Inken's Teichbau*

Hallo Inken, lang nix mehr gehört, was macht dein Teich?

Wollte mich auf diesem Wege mal wieder melden.


----------

